# Solved: Break-even chart in excel



## stringerrawr (Mar 9, 2008)

hi i need someone to show me the steps or better still make this break even graph up for me.

i have the data as follows but cant get it into a graph :S

variable costs (per unit) = £275
fixed costs = £115,209.99
price (per unit) = 500

BEP (unit quantity) = 512.04
Break even point = £256020.98

this should be all you need, what im after is a graph with the units (quantity) on the x axis and the costs (£) going up the y axis. then there will be the total costs per uni ploted on the graph along with the revenue and fixed costs. something looking along the lines of this (http://people.revoledu.com/kardi/tutorial/Excel/BreakEvenPoint.html) just i dont know how to get there even following that guide :S i cant get my head round this so preferably if someone could make me this chart and sent it via email or something that would be good.

hope you guys can help me out asap as this is due to be handed in soon!


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Hi there,

I was almost going to reply with some help, but then I notice you're doing homework... I don't help with homework... it's your grade, earn it yourself. I'll point you in a direction though...

http://people.revoledu.com/kardi/tutorial/index.html

HTH


----------



## stringerrawr (Mar 9, 2008)

that didnt help...thats the same link i posted....its not homework its for a business presentation (to go in my business plan)


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

I know it's the same link, that was kinda the point. 

If you're serious it's not homework, then ok. Do you have sample data you can show us? Perhaps upload a sample file?

And remember, an emergency on your part does not constitute an emergency on our part. We're all volunteers here and give our free time. I do know people who do pay-for work who could meet deadlines (if it's not met on the free help forums).


----------



## stringerrawr (Mar 9, 2008)

well i just wanted to have it dont asap to be hosent and through i would get a reply faster as i didnt know how long it would take for someone to help. but yea i now know its not that long! anyways what kind of sample data are you after? the figues i gave there should have been all you needed i thought that gives like the BEP but i just cant put it into graph form.


----------



## stringerrawr (Mar 9, 2008)

still unsolved for anyone else reading


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

You know there _is_ a sample file on that site too, which has a chart and shows the data. Take a look at the data provided in that sample file, which would be the data I was asking for in post #2 (since you asked).


----------



## stringerrawr (Mar 9, 2008)

hm how do i upload? i have a but of data that i got (using the site to help up to where the graph is that where i got stuck) ill show you what i got just dont know how to upload


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

After you click the Reply button, below the body where you post there is a button called Manage Attachments. Use that, browse to the file, select it, click Open, then click Upload. When the file shows you can close the dialog box and hit reply.


----------



## stringerrawr (Mar 9, 2008)

cool cheers i uploaded a screen shot of my excel mess! where you see the black box (like where the mouse last clicked) the info to the top left is what you need. the other bits around it are just a mess of me trying diferent ways to get the graph to look something like the one on the site which wasent working as you will probaly have geussed. if you have been looking at that link i gave you i got up to the point just before the graph and couldent figue how to get from my little table to the grapic image.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

What is your incriment? I've adjusted the data in the sample file for you, along with the graph axis'. Take a look at the file and let me know what you think, whether or not that is what you're looking for.


----------



## stringerrawr (Mar 9, 2008)

wow thanks man thats basicaly it! although i need the quantity of units along the bottom rather than the value but looking at the points of the lines and such i think thats what it is. how would you just take off the £ sign on the x axsis?


----------



## stringerrawr (Mar 9, 2008)

so for example you could see like 500 units would cost x amount and the amount of revenue gained from that many units but i think thats what it shows? looks right to me anyway


----------



## stringerrawr (Mar 9, 2008)

right cool i just did the changes needed thats perfect now thanks for your help!!!


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Wow, turn around and do some work, 3 more posts and a solved! LOL! Good job, and glad to be of help.


----------

